# decoder install



## track29 (Apr 25, 2012)

Has anyone installed a MRC 1960 DECODER IN A KATO SD 70ACe,I have one in SD70M and am not happy with lights that are non existent ,horn and bell ,all are not very loud.Thinking of going to Digitrax SDN144K1E


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I haven't done that installation, but just so you're aware of troubles I had, see my post under "DCC forum" called "Does anyone repair DCC sound boards." You sound experienced, but I'd sure hate to see it cost anyone else. Those boards are spendy!!


----------



## nscaletim (Oct 17, 2013)

Yes I have a newer one I just put in my kato ace last month. I got it because the one at my club was extremely loud. This one is so quiet even cranked all the way up. The lights are faurly bright though. I did have to trim the plastic light "tube" for it to fit properly. Compared to my digitrax sound one its about 3/4 as loud. But the digitrax speaker I put down in the tank and the mrc is in the shell on the board. 

Might call the company and see what they suggest. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

Someone on another forum had a problem similar with no lights and feeble sound. The solution was to readdress the loco to 0, do a factory reset and then back to its assigned number.


----------



## nscaletim (Oct 17, 2013)

I may try that later. To get my sound up. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I use the Soundtraxx Tsunami. No issue with the sounds volume being feeble.


----------



## nscaletim (Oct 17, 2013)

Yes but soundtraxx doesn't make any n scale decoder that I can find. I have even had my lhs search for me nobody I know or have had search can find them in n scale. I wish they did 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------

